# Mud Flaps for 2008 Fiat Ducato



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all,
Just been quoted over fifty quid for mudflaps for my 2008 Ducato!I think the letters must be gold plated.Any suggestions..please.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

There's no letters on them........


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't tell me you've bought some......how the other half live :lol:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Having spent 40k on the motorhome £50 is neither here nor there and it stops a lot of crap covering the underneath so money well spent I say \/


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I am sure you are right.£50 for a bit of rubber.I am definitely in the wrong business!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I ordered a pair from a Fiat dealer cost around £50.

I asked if he could pop them on when the van was having its very expensive service. I was quoted around £80 !!! 8O 

Did the job myself in 20 minutes.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> I ordered a pair from a Fiat dealer cost around £50.
> 
> I asked if he could pop them on when the van was having its very expensive service. I was quoted around £80 !!! 8O
> 
> Did the job myself in 20 minutes.


John, Did you remove the wheels while you fittedf them or can it be done with them in situ? Ray


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

ovalball said:


> I am sure you are right.£50 for a bit of rubber.I am definitely in the wrong business!


You get some screws as well 

And there's nothing wrong with a bit of rubber.........

And yes you can fit them with the wheels on


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I bought these from a Fiat dealer for around £59, they look like they are made from recycled Coca-Cola bottles. Tey do another pair with more upmarket rubber and different type of fixings for (can you believe this) £134  

They took me five minutes to fit with a spanner and an allen key.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

spartacus said:


> I bought these from a Fiat dealer for around £59, they look like they are made from recycled Coca-Cola bottles. Tey do another pair with more upmarket rubber and different type of fixings for (can you believe this) £134
> 
> They took me five minutes to fit with a spanner and an allen key.


Was that £59.00 each or for the pair?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rayc said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a pair from a Fiat dealer cost around £50.
> ...


Wheels on, but you need a third hand, with six fingers on each :lol:


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

ovalball said:


> spartacus said:
> 
> 
> > I bought these from a Fiat dealer for around £59, they look like they are made from recycled Coca-Cola bottles. Tey do another pair with more upmarket rubber and different type of fixings for (can you believe this) £134
> ...


£59 the pair and literally five minutes on my own to fit.


----------

